# Zipper Face 2012



## TheFantasticG (Nov 17, 2012)

My better half wanted to make a video of her putting on her Halloween make up. Enjoy!

The Creation of Zipper Face by Mrs. LaFantastic - YouTube


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 17, 2012)

wow, she's a pro. I imagine that's not ever comfortable.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 20, 2012)

No, it wasn't she said. She also couldn't eat/drink anything because it would ruin the makeup around her mouth.


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2012)

That's awesome!! How did she get into doing this?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 21, 2012)

Boredom. Lol


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2012)

Props on the music. 

Does she watch that Face Off show on the SyFy channel?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 30, 2012)

It's the same track from the GoPro Hero3 promo. I don't know how she got it. Not that I'm aware of but I'll let her know about it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 1, 2012)

Too lazy to watch all the way, but it's just liquid latex, a zipper, and fast-dry fake blood n' gore right? Makeups too, of course.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 1, 2012)

Too lazy to give answer beyond yea


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 1, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Too lazy to watch all the way, but it's just liquid latex, a zipper, and fast-dry fake blood n' gore right? Makeups too, of course.



sure...in the same way that taking a picture is just pressing a button.


----------



## PhotoTish (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video - interesting to see how your wife created that look.  I liked the stills to.  :thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't realize how much went into it until I watched the video as I didn't stand in there and watch her do it. I just know it takes 1-3 hours depending on how far she takes it.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > Too lazy to watch all the way, but it's just liquid latex, a zipper, and fast-dry fake blood n' gore right? Makeups too, of course.
> ...


I know technique goes in, I do some prosthetic stuff myself.  I was asking more about what materials she used.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2012)

She's got a kit she put together. Standard makeup and other materials. Like the "gore" on the left cheek (that she takes the toothpick to) is actually toilet paper that was makeup'd over.


----------

